# [Wet Thumb Forum]-shuks's 75 gallon arowana tank



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

this is my latest pics... What do you think?

I have java fern, Hornwort, Water Wisteria, and amazon sword.

aro pics

There is a more detailed journal of my tank in "my first tank" thread


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

I just bought a rather expensive plant today. It coast me 10$. It's called Cardamine lyrata. Here is a picture of it...

Cardamine lyrata


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

No, comments?? I guess it sucks


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

ok, it's been 1 week and my plants are starting to look really healthy. They have grown in significantly in 1 week. Here is how my tank looks now... Any comments would be appreated, good or bad. Let me know what you think...

new shots


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey,

Nice Fish! The amazon sword is perfect for the tank...the rock work on the left is kind of neat. I'd add a solid blue or black background to the tank. Also try moving that large piece of mopani root to the far right corner. Good luck...Cheers from Vancouver.


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions aquasox.. I'll give thoes ideas a try, and post an updated picture of how it turns out.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What size tank is it and what do you have for lighting?


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

It's a 75 gallon, The title of this thread says, "shuks's 75 GALLON arowana tank"..
For lights, I have a Corallife 190 watt and another corallife 96 watt. All lightbulbs are 10,000 k


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

When the red and gold arowanas become legal in US, I will setup an arowana tank too.


----------



## shuks (Aug 19, 2005)

ya, all of the red asian arowanas are illegal in canada too. Fourtnatly, one of my LFS is family owned, and if you get to know the guys they will show you there illegal arows. I've seen baby's (3 inch) going for 2000$. Once they even had an aro that was labled as "green asian arrowana"


----------

